

Improve computer security by removing unwanted services - ihackforfun
http://www.ihackforfun.eu/index.php?title=improve-security-by-removing-services

======
gforces
These commands don't work on a Linux mint install. Pointers anyone?

~~~
ihackforfun
You could try this link from the mint community as a starting point:
<http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/114> and also this article:
<http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1384637.htm>

